# Cheap 4 color press. is this one ok?



## ultimatetaba (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey guys. i'm just pretty much starting out doing small jobs. i was looking for a cheap 4 color press and ran into a 4 color 1 station table top press. it looked pretty decent for the price and was being sold by a pretty reputable seller. it's cheap, but it looks like it'd work for me for the money i have to spend. here it is..tell me what you think about this one:

Four Color Steel Printing Press

thanks


----------



## Trimere_Ink (Jul 23, 2007)

I was gonna go for this model too, even though there's no micro-registration, but then again, I've been doing it old school with a 1-1 press I built myself for the past 5 years....getting stuff lined up isn't that hard.

Anyway, my general comment was more over on...don't buy it for that price. Go to eBay, and grab the same thing brand new for $275 plus S&H. I've bought stuff from the seller before and they are very trustworthy.

4/1 Press Auction


----------



## ultimatetaba (Jul 10, 2007)

would this be the same thing? they're only a couple dollars in difference, but the construction may make a world of difference. would anybody be able to tell me any differences between the two and which would be better.

Screen Printing Press 4 Color Silk Screening Press


----------



## Trimere_Ink (Jul 23, 2007)

It's the same press, different color. If the shipping cost is lower for this seller, and this is definitely what you want to buy...then I'd go with it. I haven't personally bought from this seller, but not for a lack of trust. Just the shipping cost is lower for me from Logo Screens.  

PS
You'll notice that the original site you were looking at and the eBay auctions both list the same detail info. Just one decided to jack up the price. Hope I've helped.


----------



## ultimatetaba (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah. thanks. i'm still trying to decide which of those 2 ebay auctions would be better. they both come with 5-year warranties which is good.


----------



## candimantint (Jul 11, 2007)

hi guys i bought that first press from that company but with a starter kit. its great for getting smaller jobs done. the company is good and gives great support. i only did a couple of jobs and had it payed off.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah I bought the 4 color/1 station press from Silk screening supplies last year. It has been working well for me but I paid pretty much the same amount in shipping as I did in buying the machine because I had it overnighted to me.


----------



## ultimatetaba (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks for all the input guys. for those of you who bought it, how did you like it?


----------



## candimantint (Jul 11, 2007)

i like my press i could use at least 2 station now but when begining it works great. i didnt know that much that went into making shirts but found this forum and now i learn everyday. i just wanted to make shirts to be different and it has opened the door to so much. from there i got into heat press vinyl also.


----------

